# Ulla Silkens progression



## dodidoki (May 5, 2013)

I bought it last year, bud is in middle of growth:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dido (May 5, 2013)

Nice one looks healthy


----------



## dodidoki (May 13, 2013)

Now I can see the bud!!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Erythrone (May 13, 2013)

Nice pics!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 13, 2013)

Should have named her C. Fuzzy :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 13, 2013)

Such a hairy little thing!


----------



## Dido (May 14, 2013)

looks good and healthy, one of my favorite ones.


----------



## dodidoki (May 24, 2013)

Update, I expected spotted ones, I like that better, but this one is not spotted, unfortunately.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dodidoki (May 24, 2013)

Folks, I have a feeling, that it is NOT Ulla, but pure reginae....any opinion?????


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 24, 2013)

Some Ullas look very reginaeish. I'd flower it again to see what it looks like next time since this flower looks pretty cupped, as in not well flowered. If you see petal reflexing in subsequent flowerings, you've definitely got an Ulla. Also, Ulla grows shorter than a pure reginae. My 2 yen...


----------



## Dido (May 25, 2013)

Not all Ullas are shorter at least for me, I think it is a Ulla, 
as you see it in the petals. 

maybe to warm with you


----------

